# What is this algae ?



## scorpianking1 (27 Mar 2013)

Can anyone tell me what this algae is on my rocks and what the cause might be ? The tank is 2 weeks old and I'm injecting co2 + exel and dosing micro and macro. Thanks.




 

Sorry for picture quality.


----------



## Nick_593 (27 Mar 2013)

Hi, looks like Green Spot algae, and might be a consequence of your tank being newly set up. But if you have CO2 and Ferts at the right level(?)[this is important!]), then the only variable I would suggest changing is your photo period, which is a big factor with algae problems.
Keep the photoperiod at 7hrs max, but with algae problems, cut it down to 5hrs for the next couple of weeks, and of course regular water changes. Nerite snails are good algae eaters also, but dont rely of tank inhabitants for algae issues. The most important things to take care of with algae are the abiotic variables, such as photo period, correct nutrient mix and levels, correct CO2 levels, and sometimes light intensity, but if your photo period is low the light intensity shouldn't be a problem.
What works best for me is mimicking 'winter conditions', so shorter photoperiods (since doing this I have had no algae issues what so ever! Been my silver bullet for algae problems, although I keep a close eye on all other factors mentioned above).

Hope that helps, but as your tank is newly set up, a bit of green spot might be expected(!).. Check this thread out for a bit more info (although, there is plenty of info on the forum);
Aquarium Algae ID (updated May6th '10 Surface Skum)


----------



## scorpianking1 (27 Mar 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for your in depth reply. Very helpful. My lights are on for 9 hours so I think this is the problem. I will cut it down to 7 hours as you have advised. Thanks again.


----------



## SA_Aquatic (27 Mar 2013)

Hi

I would suggest that you break the lights cycle in two: eg 2 hours in the morning and 5hrs in the evening or which ever combinations you like.

Regards
Sak


----------



## Andrew Dale (4 Apr 2013)

It is green algae on rocks which is very dangerous for fish in aquarium. This should be treated early to avoid its further creation. The cleaning of water can be helpful in reducing this algae.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Apr 2013)

Andrew Dale said:


> it is green algae on rocks which is very dangerous for fish in aquarium


 
erm, please elaborate 

this is either green spot or green dust algae, neither of which is harmful to fish. If GSA then additional PO4 will help but as a new tank you shouldnt worry too much but now is the critical time to be doing daily or bi daily water changes and to use a tooth brush on the rocks before WC. It wont go by itself, only multiply. You may also need to increase co2 and/or distribution and reduce light intensity for a while..

most common algaes are listed here
James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide

Splitting lighting period, siestas, are generally thought to have little benefit however some still use this method of algae control.


----------



## scorpianking1 (4 Apr 2013)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all the great advice. It turns that it is hair algae on the rocks. I have cut my lighting period down to 5 hours, increased the co2 and triple dosing excel which has done the job. No more algae so far and plants are looking great


----------



## Nick_593 (7 Apr 2013)

scorpianking1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thanks for all the great advice. It turns that it is hair algae on the rocks. I have cut my lighting period down to 5 hours, increased the co2 and triple dosing excel which has done the job. No more algae so far and plants are looking great


 

Good to hear you've got it under control!. Algae is a tricky dilemma in any aquarium, and often reoccurs if your not careful. With a newly set-up tank, its best to start off with a low photo-period and build it up hour by hour over the following weeks. The struggle with algae is mostly concerned with understanding your tank, i.e. how mature your tank is with plant growth and bacteria in your filter, correct nutrient balance, CO2 levels, flow around the aquarium, and light requirements (especially light intensity, which you cant always make adjustments for), and its all about figuring out the correct balance for the stage your tank is at, as in any make shift ecosystem. And also tank maintenance!. There are certain rules to follow, but you can tweak these to your own specific requirements with experience.
Siestas were mentioned, which aren't scientifically proven, yet I use them through personal positive experience (but my experience with siestas might be down to another variable in the tank that I haven't identified, but with a two hour siesta in the afternoon you can have the lights on for a perceived longer duration throughout the day without the worry of over doing it).

Good luck keeping it sorted!


----------

